# Info on flea dermatitis



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

My dog may have flea dermatitis. How much is this to cute?













Does this look like flea dermatitis? She's starting to lose some of her hair. I'm not sure what to do, I've treated all my animals for fleas and bombed the house and it just seems to b getting worse

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

To cure* not cute

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It looks just like hives to me. But that may be a reaction to the fleas. Even if they are treated if a flea bites them it will still cause a reaction.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I know some dogs are just alergic to fleas. I know in human medical terms dermatitis is a generic term for a skin problem of unkown origin, both my sisters are in medical billing. But yeah get the fleas completely gone and she should start to clear up.


----------

